# San Martin, I'm begging you. Please make this.



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

SM,

You are on the verge of creating a perfect watch. You have so many amazing elements, they just need to be tweaked ever so slightly and put together.

I've taken the liberty of designing it for you. You can have it. I don't need credit. I just want to see you make THIS watch. And so would many others. I'd buy more than one.


Make your explorer case in a 38mm with a 37mm bezel and a 46mm Lug to lug. You won't have to make 2 sizes because this will split the difference and make everyone happy. Even those of us with smaller wrists. A great universal size.
Keep the bezel proportion from the 39mm version. This is CRUCIAL.
Use the Boxed Dome Crystal.
Female endlinks with bracelet and clasp from the 39mm.
Hex Logo on the crown.
Applied Indices and Snowflake Hands from the BB58 homage, with that beautiful pinion cap and the general feel of that dial.
Print your Hex logo. No need for the applied here.
BGW9 Lume
Use the PT5000 or SW200 movements. Should help to keep the thickness down.
And for the love of all that is holy, please do a gilt version. I also added a few other color options to show the potential of this design.

You make incredible watches with incredible finishing and details. But, they're spread across a few different models. If you bring them all together like THIS....you would have an absolute winner.

Please consider it. And please make it. I'm begging you.

I hope others will back me up in this.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

These look very good. 😯😃


----------



## eple (Jun 1, 2011)

Glad to see this made it over from reddit! The 2 new colours are nice also!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Superb! Beautiful design. Loving the proportions, which bring together the best elements of San Martin's recent offerings. I think this would bring out San Martin's potential, and be a hit. I'd suggest offering BOTH the suggested movements, so people can pick between less and more expensive options. Or maybe even a Miyota of some sort (hope is to maintain a balance of thinness to price, as some people don't like to see how quickly San Martin is seen to be going up in price). Tons of promise in this design. Great job, OP!


----------



## Nikola237 (Jan 30, 2021)

What is the size of your wrist when you need 38mm? I have pretty thin wrist for male standards, and 40mm sometimes wears to small for me


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Lolli pop please, not snowflake


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

Alex_B. said:


> These look very good. 😯😃


Thank you!


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

Love the handset in those renders... but I like the 39mm size. To me that extra millimeter makes all the difference.


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> Superb! Beautiful design. Loving the proportions, which bring together the best elements of San Martin's recent offerings. I think this would bring out San Martin's potential, and be a hit. I'd suggest offering BOTH the suggested movements, so people can pick between less and more expensive options. Or maybe even a Miyota of some sort (hope is to maintain a balance of thinness to price, as some people don't like to see how quickly San Martin is seen to be going up in price). Tons of promise in this design. Great job, OP!


Wow! Thank you, glad you like it. And great idea!


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

Awesome design I just have 1 request for perfection. Tool-less micro adjust clasp.


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

Nikola237 said:


> What is the size of your wrist when you need 38mm? I have pretty thin wrist for male standards, and 40mm sometimes wears to small for me


My wrist is 6.7 in. The biggest thing for me is the lug to lug. I could happily wear up to a 42mm if the lug to lug is more compact. The 38mm was a suggestion to find that happy medium between both of SMs explorer releases and make as many people happy as possible with one size. Wouldn't wear too much smaller than the 39 and not too much bigger than the 37. But that all comes down to preference too.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

oiram said:


> Love the handset in those renders... but I like the 39mm size. To me that extra millimeter makes all the difference.



what model # is that ?


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

It's the SN020 Limited Edition sub dial. Watchdives and some Ali-sellers had it. Not even sure it's legit, but it came with all the San Martin papers and boxes and stuff. Plus, I like it. 









San Martin 39mm Vintage Men Watch SN020


Watchdives offers free Express service, 3-year warranty and free band gift for All San Martin Watches. Find san martin explorer watch review here. Sanmartin SN020-G limited edtion on sale. 30-day exchange and return service.




watchdives.com


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

There are a couple youtube reviews of it as well...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Glugplane said:


> SM,
> 
> You are on the verge of creating a perfect watch. You have so many amazing elements, they just need to be tweaked ever so slightly and put together.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

oiram said:


> Love the handset in those renders... but I like the 39mm size. To me that extra millimeter makes all the difference.
> View attachment 16181414


Thanks! That mil makes a difference for me too, just in the opposite direction haha. Looks great on you!


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

Glugplane said:


> Thanks! That mil makes a difference for me too, just in the opposite direction haha. Looks great on you!


Thanks man : )

And that extra mil idea is why I went with a Damasko DS30 over a Sinn 556.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Ok, on reddit it was just meh because of the traditional colors but the new Tiffany dial looks _really_ tempting. I want to know the reasoning for the domed crystal though, why does every single watch has to have it?

@sanmartinwatch


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

Wow......OP you genius!!!!!!
Love your work......I would absolutely buy one or two......Pink dial would be killer......😉
Box sapphire a must AND please whatever you do....DON'T ruin the whole thing by adding a f×××××date window. 
Great idea 💡


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

You lost me at 38mm


----------



## cosmin popa (Aug 26, 2021)

@Glugplane should be on SM payroll. 
I'd definitely buy that watch. Could be 37mm. Could be even 36.
Bottom line is the SN021G is not what most of us expected and hoped for. We need something better, like the SN020G in smaller size 😁


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Thank you for your suggestions, and I will refer to it to make it. It may take some time.


----------



## ItFromDawes (Dec 18, 2020)

Personally I would not buy a 38mm. I want 36mm, but I do like your other suggestions.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I don't want to complicate things overly, but perhaps at some point a waffle pattern on the dial? I know that these are uncommon these days, but as an example, Lorier Falcon Series II does the waffle pattern extremely well.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

cosmin popa said:


> @Glugplane should be on SM payroll.


This is an idea that I hope San Martin / Liao consider seriously. Liao has been very humble and honest in his self-assessment that San Martin's improved ability to produce a fantastic watch has not been matched in their design ability. If @Glugplane (or others like him) loves watches enough to produce appealing mock-ups and specifications, and then give them away for free, that looks like a valuable resource. Granted, this is still strictly in homage territory, but the eye for details and proportions is there.


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

Glugplane said:


> SM,
> 
> You are on the verge of creating a perfect watch. You have so many amazing elements, they just need to be tweaked ever so slightly and put together.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you want a Tudor Black Bay. I suggest just getting one. Probably easier, and you'll get exactly what you want.


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Stefan87 (Jul 28, 2020)

Make it 36 and I'll get 3 )


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Way too small as is. Make it 44x52 and I'm interested.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

No flake or merc hands please. Time to create your own identity stop copying garbage main stream watches.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

They do knockoffs on demand now?


----------



## Grahamelawton (Aug 16, 2014)

You had me at 38mm...Even 36mm would be great. Of course, you could go and get a Lorier Falcon if you want a 36mm watch at a very resonable price.

Make it! Perfect sizing and loving the two blues.


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

sanmartinwatch said:


> Thank you for your suggestions, and I will refer to it to make it. It may take some time.


You're welcome! Thanks for being in touch with the community. You have a great brand!


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

ItFromDawes said:


> Personally I would not buy a 38mm. I want 36mm, but I do like your other suggestions.


My thought is it would probably wear smaller than the dimensions suggest. And thank you!


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> I don't want to complicate things overly, but perhaps at some point a waffle pattern on the dial? I know that these are uncommon these days, but as an example, Lorier Falcon Series II does the waffle pattern extremely well.


Could be a really great idea in general for SM, bringing in some interesting textures. They could do more with that hex shape


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Too small. Just like that tiny fish ... throw it back and let it grow a little.


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> This is an idea that I hope San Martin / Liao consider seriously. Liao has been very humble and honest in his self-assessment that San Martin's improved ability to produce a fantastic watch has not been matched in their design ability. If @Glugplane (or others like him) loves watches enough to produce appealing mock-ups and specifications, and then give them away for free, that looks like a valuable resource. Granted, this is still strictly in homage territory, but the eye for details and proportions is there.


Thank you, thats a huge compliment! I do love me some watches. It really was just bringing everything SM already has together, with a few tweaks here and there. And I could see before I even did this that there was a cry for this type of homage, myself included, so it seemed like it just had to be done.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Glugplane said:


> Could be a really great idea in general for SM, bringing in some interesting textures. They could do more with that hex shape


Agree. There's this, for example:


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

teckel12 said:


> Sounds like you want a Tudor Black Bay. I suggest just getting one. Probably easier, and you'll get exactly what you want.


Maybe haha, but even on the Tudor theres stuff that I'm not 100% with. So it doesn't really give me the itchy trigger finger.


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

Ot1S said:


> Wow......OP you genius!!!!!!
> Love your work......I would absolutely buy one or two......Pink dial would be killer......😉
> Box sapphire a must AND please whatever you do....DON'T ruin the whole thing by adding a f×××××date window.
> Great idea 💡


Thank you so much! Pink? You got it. How about an orange too?


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

dirtvictim said:


> No flake or merc hands please. Time to create your own identity stop copying garbage main stream watches.


You got me thinking. Hex hands? Could even line up with their logo at 12. Gives it its own spin. Lots of different shapes going on though.


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

Buramu said:


> They do knockoffs on demand now?


Homage  We'll see what happens


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

Ok, those hex hands are nice. I think you're on to something.


----------



## dirtvictim (Mar 9, 2006)

Glugplane said:


> You got me thinking. Hex hands? Could even line up with their logo at 12. Gives it its own spin. Lots of different shapes going on though.
> 
> View attachment 16182678


Not bad. Change the 12 marker to match their logo and youre really getting away from the same old copies.


----------



## cosmin popa (Aug 26, 2021)

And make that case hexagonal while you're at it. No, man! There would be 2 hex one on top of the other. Too many shapes on that dial anyway, same problem as with the TudorBB58.
The 3-6-9 design solves this problem by taking those batons out of the equation.
I'm personally not keen on the BB(36/41) design, but anything that will determine SM correct the SN021G flaws is welcome 😂
Might as well slap square indices all over the dial, add a bezel and call it a snowflake sub. How about that for a SM project? 🙄


----------



## Bradley_RTR (Apr 25, 2021)

That Tiffany & Co. dial


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Glugplane said:


> You got me thinking. Hex hands? Could even line up with their logo at 12. Gives it its own spin. Lots of different shapes going on though.
> 
> View attachment 16182678


That’s a miss imo. Not sure what it should be if it’s not snowflake hands though 😶


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

Bradley_RTR said:


> That Tiffany & Co. dial


I know right? That was a suggestion from someone on the original post


----------



## nēram (Mar 30, 2020)

sanmartinwatch said:


> Thank you for your suggestions, and I will refer to it to make it. It may take some time.


Kudos to @Glugplane ! If @sanmartinwatch makes this in a 36-38mm size case with a lug to lug of 46mm or less, I am almost certain that they'll sell a bunch! I'd buy one and I can think of at least half a dozen more people who would.


----------



## nēram (Mar 30, 2020)

And as @Glugplane rightly mentions in their original post, getting the bezel proportions right is crucial! The current 36mm Explorer homage looks real sketchy on that front.


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

Alex_B. said:


> That’s a miss imo. Not sure what it should be if it’s not snowflake hands though 😶


I kind of feel the same. If they were a part of a whole original design I think they could work. But here it's already kind of established. And the Snowflake still works really well with their logo I think.


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

cosmin popa said:


> And make that case hexagonal while you're at it. No, man! There would be 2 hex one on top of the other. Too many shapes on that dial anyway, same problem as with the TudorBB58.
> The 3-6-9 design solves this problem by taking those batons out of the equation.
> I'm personally not keen on the BB(36/41) design, but anything that will determine SM correct the SN021G flaws is welcome 😂
> Might as well slap square indices all over the dial, add a bezel and call it a snowflake sub. How about that for a SM project? 🙄


Hexes everywhere! lol I'm tempted to render up a 3-6-9 Dial though 🤔


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> I don't want to complicate things overly, but perhaps at some point a waffle pattern on the dial? I know that these are uncommon these days, but as an example, Lorier Falcon Series II does the waffle pattern extremely well.


I'm having way too much fun. Here's some dial finishes . . . Not everything would work well for every dial color though. Except maybe the gloss.

1. Hex Tex(ture)...Hexture? 2. Gloss dial 3. Sunray (not too strong) 4. Vertical Brushed


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Glugplane said:


> I'm having way too much fun. Here's some dial finishes . . . Not everything would work well for every dial color though. Except maybe the gloss.
> 
> 1. Hex Tex(ture)...Hexture? 2. Gloss dial 3. Sunray (not too strong) 4. Vertical Brushed
> View attachment 16183408


Far left hex is rad. I’ve been pushing for SM to do different colors so this is amazing if it actually happens. Green and gilt would be nice, yellow or an enamel white could be cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Very promising! Clearly a lot of possibilities. The hexagon texture could be called "honeycomb," which seems particularly fitting for a black/gold colorway.


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

..........Oooooooh my dear GodofWatches......That was a nice surprise 😮when I checked this thread again 😄....you actually made a mockup from my suggestion AND added the ORANGE (I was thinking about later on) 🤣........I can't believe it!!!!!......They look absolutely gorgeous and Perfect....JUST STUNNING!!!!😍.....I would absolutely, undoubtedly BUY both of these.......you made my day 😀
.....RESPECT!!!!!........


----------



## Raggycptl (Jan 7, 2014)

Absolute perfection! I want the white and gilt dials



Glugplane said:


> SM,
> 
> You are on the verge of creating a perfect watch. You have so many amazing elements, they just need to be tweaked ever so slightly and put together.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raggycptl (Jan 7, 2014)

The HexTex™️

TAKE MY MONEY



Glugplane said:


> I'm having way too much fun. Here's some dial finishes . . . Not everything would work well for every dial color though. Except maybe the gloss.
> 
> 1. Hex Tex(ture)...Hexture? 2. Gloss dial 3. Sunray (not too strong) 4. Vertical Brushed
> View attachment 16183408


----------



## nēram (Mar 30, 2020)

Now if only @sanmartinwatch could make some or many of these watches with a Miyota 9015 (or similar) movement...


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

To keep it simple, just use the SN020 case and run with it. It really fits the wrist well... great bracelet. Agree with the PT5000/SW200 to slim the case back.
Do it as described in the OP, and/or make an OP39 dial with it.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Glugplane said:


> View attachment 16181117


I’ve been waiting for this watch, with this design, with these exact specs, for a long time. I’m not alone, obviously!


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

RotorRonin said:


> I’ve been waiting for this watch, with this design, with these exact specs, for a long time. I’m not alone, obviously!


You certainly are not alone. We stand together.


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

cosmin popa said:


> And make that case hexagonal while you're at it. No, man! There would be 2 hex one on top of the other. Too many shapes on that dial anyway, same problem as with the TudorBB58.
> The 3-6-9 design solves this problem by taking those batons out of the equation.
> I'm personally not keen on the BB(36/41) design, but anything that will determine SM correct the SN021G flaws is welcome 😂
> Might as well slap square indices all over the dial, add a bezel and call it a snowflake sub. How about that for a SM project? 🙄


I know it was in jest but..... the snowflake dial could actually ppreeeeetty sweet I think. And no one is actually doing a Snowflake "Explorer" right?


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

Glugplane said:


> ... And no one is actually doing a Snowflake "Explorer" right?


Borealis Adraga. Link here.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Glugplane said:


> I know it was in jest but..... the snowflake dial could actually ppreeeeetty sweet I think. And no one is actually doing a Snowflake "Explorer" right?
> View attachment 16185968


I love that blue one. 

The Atticus Pelion  is a really nice snowflake dial in a 38mm “Explorer” style case. As a note, I have the Icarus, and the bracelet fit and feel is outstanding.


----------



## Raggycptl (Jan 7, 2014)

YES PLEASE!!!

That would be perfect



nēram said:


> Now if only @sanmartinwatch could make some or many of these watches with a Miyota 9015 (or similar) movement...


----------



## cosmin popa (Aug 26, 2021)

Glugplane said:


> I know it was in jest but..... the snowflake dial could actually ppreeeeetty sweet I think. And no one is actually doing a Snowflake "Explorer" right?


The last part was no joke. I love the design you made and I reckon it hasn't been exploited yet by the market. Not enough. 
And while I do own an Atticus Pelion, I would love to see San Martin building a similar piece. Further more, I'm patiently waiting for them to homage the Tudor Snowflake Submariner 9411/0. Sadly, it might take more than a few months for them to get there.


----------



## blitzoid (Jan 21, 2016)

cosmin popa said:


> The last part was no joke. I love the design you made and I reckon it hasn't been exploited yet by the market. Not enough.
> And while I do own an Atticus Pelion, I would love to see San Martin building a similar piece. Further more, I'm patiently waiting for them to homage the Tudor Snowflake Submariner 9411/0. Sadly, it might take more than a few months for them to get there.


There's also the lorier falcon II. Awesome dial texture. Plexi crystal. Has omega-ish handsets, but you could always swap them for snowflake if you were so inclined... and the bracelet is absurdly comfortable - it's entirely half-links.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry, but am gonna a beat a "dead horse".
That HEX logo's gotta go. I've said this before. This HEX design is simply wrong. 
Don't believe me? Ask anyone who teaches Design 101.

Its size and prominence "fights" against the snowflake hour hand - in terms of proportion and geometry.

I'd much rather San Martin re-made this ZENO, with the hash marks just as it's done here + Plexiglass. 38mm.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Sorry, but am gonna a beat a "dead horse".
> That HEX logo's gotta go. I've said this before. This HEX design is simply wrong.
> Don't believe me? Ask anyone who teaches Design 101.
> 
> ...


I quite like the hex logo. Only thing I’d add is perhaps the brand name beneath the logo 🤨


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Alex_B. said:


> Only thing I’d add is perhaps the brand name beneath the logo 🤨


Even though the brand name already is on the logo itself? If the logo were purely a graphic of some sort, then I could go with logo and brand name. Otherwise, too redundant for my tastes, at least.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> Even though the brand name already is on the logo itself? If the logo were purely a graphic of some sort, then I could go with logo and brand name. Otherwise, too redundant for my tastes, at least.


Good point but either way i quite like the logo so I’d keep that. 😄


----------



## nēram (Mar 30, 2020)

This is fantastic! I know that the whole logo design thing (be it San Martin or Long Island Watch) is very polarizing, but for what it's worth, I think a clean printed version of the San Martin hex logo as used here by @Glugplane is solid! I'd buy this in a heartbeat if executed with care. 



Glugplane said:


> I know it was in jest but..... the snowflake dial could actually ppreeeeetty sweet I think. And no one is actually doing a Snowflake "Explorer" right?
> View attachment 16185968


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Nothing bad about the Hex logo in my opinion, although I’m only a student of design and media not a teacher. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cosmin popa (Aug 26, 2021)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Nothing bad about the Hex logo in my opinion, although I’m only a student of design and media not a teacher.


I think the idea was there's too many items on that dial. Too many geometric shapes. Not a peoblem for some, but I get the distraction. 
In any other case, I like the logo 😊


----------



## this.is.the.last.one.1988 (Oct 14, 2021)

I feel like the best thing for them to do is hire a few people like you that have insight into what the community wants these days.. just as advisors. The finish and materials used are liked by all of us but with all of their releases there is just that little thing that holds us back from buying which is a shame for both buyers and seller. Im sure the new sn052 that will be released shortly also has the wrong indices (too green/yellowish) which makes it a nono for me. So please san martin reach out to some customers, ask for their opinion and advice (just like the OP) and give them a watch as payment or something.


----------



## Bradley_RTR (Apr 25, 2021)

this.is.the.last.one.1988 said:


> I feel like the best thing for them to do is hire a few people like you that have insight into what the community wants these days.. just as advisors. The finish and materials used are liked by all of us but with all of their releases there is just that little thing that holds us back from buying which is a shame for both buyers and seller. Im sure the new sn052 that will be released shortly also has the wrong indices (too green/yellowish) which makes it a nono for me. So please san martin reach out to some customers, ask for their opinion and advice (just like the OP) and give them a watch as payment or something.


The obstacle for any said designers would be that SM is probably trying to recycle as many used parts as possible. I get it that a lot of people don't like the Explorer case but I would wager SM is going to be using that case for a while. Its the same reason why we still see the dollar sign crown logo on new releases.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

*I will buy the blue one without thinking twice, whoever is saying 38mm is too small should stick to diesel watches*





Glugplane said:


> SM,
> 
> You are on the verge of creating a perfect watch. You have so many amazing elements, they just need to be tweaked ever so slightly and put together.
> 
> ...


----------



## this.is.the.last.one.1988 (Oct 14, 2021)

alec_kojro said:


> *I will buy the blue one without thinking twice, whoever is saying 38mm is too small should stick to diesel watches*


 Yeah its always hard for me to talk to people who like 45mm watches.. like what are you trying to make up for


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

this.is.the.last.one.1988 said:


> Yeah its always hard for me to talk to people who like 45mm watches.. like what are you trying to make up for


*Just tooooo many big watches in the market and sooo many people with thin wrists...
If you have a big wrist you can still rock a 38mm, but with a thin wrist wearing a 40mm looks like you are wearing
your dad's watch...*


----------



## Foxthemulder (Oct 21, 2021)

Great looking thing ! Especially the new added colors, the Tiffany one is my favorite, and I agree with almost everything you mentioned there.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Thank you very much for your help and advice. If you like the good style, we can make it at any time


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Glugplane，帖子：54142045，成员：1507627 said:


> 你让我思考。六角手？甚至可以在 12 点与他们的标志对齐。给它自己的旋转。虽然有很多不同的形状。
> 
> [附件=满]16182678[/附件]
> [/引用]This is the hexagonal hand effect that I designed before. Everyone can help with suggestions


----------



## this.is.the.last.one.1988 (Oct 14, 2021)

sanmartinwatch said:


> Thank you very much for your help and advice. If you like the good style, we can make it at any time


Please do


----------



## eple (Jun 1, 2011)

sanmartinwatch said:


> 你让我思考。六角手？甚至可以在 12 点与他们的标志对齐。给它自己的旋转。虽然有很多不同的形状。
> 
> [附件=满]16182678[/附件]
> [/引用]This is the hexagonal hand effect that I designed before. Everyone can help with suggestions


I think this was meant for this topic: Sanmartin's new design, everyone can help with your...


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

Glugplane said:


> Thank you so much! Pink? You got it. How about an orange too?
> View attachment 16182670


So where can I place my (pre) Order?????
PLEASE????


----------



## AOYE (Sep 30, 2016)

Please, try to keep your new entries in normal sizes under 40mm....

As far as i read, your small sizes watches are the most desirable for all of us!


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

That Tiffany blue is lovely but I would prefer an OP style dial and hands in that colour and size. I would also love to see a Salmon pink, or Champagne, rather than the bubblegum pink.

@Glugplane could you try to do a mockup for this as an OP? So baton indices and hands, or better yet how about more rounded indices and hands like on a Scurfa Treasureseeker. That would make it different enough to not be called an OP copy.

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

So it seems like you've been there before too
Looks interesting! I think the hands are a little complex and it's a tricky shape to incorporate, but it could become a signature detail if done right.

I added it just to the sweep on that new submission in the other thread, and I think its a nice subtle way to incorporate it. And then the hr and min hands can be more suited to each watch.


----------



## Raggycptl (Jan 7, 2014)

Love this!!


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

nēram said:


> This is fantastic! I know that the whole logo design thing (be it San Martin or Long Island Watch) is very polarizing, but for what it's worth, I think a clean printed version of the San Martin hex logo as used here by @Glugplane is solid! I'd buy this in a heartbeat if executed with care.


Thanks! Yeah, I agree. Theres something about this that feels a little more special than the initial rendering too. The squares make it feel more cohesive too.


----------



## Philumi (Feb 26, 2019)

I love the first Designs you postet, @Glugplane. They are quite literally perfect. Are they close to a BB36? Yes. But if done exactly like in your designs, they are gonna be better than a BB36. 

One thing that I'd like to so is glossy dials. I can't see all those dull matte black dials anymore. The logo could be applied too, but I really don't care, as long as the markers are all applied. 

A true 36mm would be amazing, but I'd go with a 38mm with a short lug to lug aswell. 


It bothers me so hard, that San Martin is always SO close to a perfect watch but manages to screw it up in some parts, always. Just look at their SN021. Slightly different proportions and applied markers, maybe a glossy dial and everyone would have been happy.


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

Philumi said:


> I love the first Designs you postet, @Glugplane. They are quite literally perfect. Are they close to a BB36? Yes. But if done exactly like in your designs, they are gonna be better than a BB36.
> 
> One thing that I'd like to so is glossy dials. I can't see all those dull matte black dials anymore. The logo could be applied too, but I really don't care, as long as the markers are all applied.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Absolutely have to go with glossy dials here. It would make the dials really rich looking and make those colors pop. A shorter lug to lug is really the key for a universally great fitting watch.


----------



## cosmin popa (Aug 26, 2021)

Philumi said:


> It bothers me so hard, that San Martin is always SO close to a perfect watch but manages to screw it up in some parts, always


Absolutely 120% accurate 😂
Nevertheless, I personally have high hopes, won't lose my faith in them 😁


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Gorgeous! A small change, but definitely looks nicer than either of the current 39 or 36mm options imo. 

I think 38mm is indeed a good spot to satisfy both camps, though I normally prefer 39-40 I think 38 will suit this watch well. And the proportions and colours on the dial look better in this mock-up

Well done, OP


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Ummmm....I'm not sure I could choose....which means I may have to get both!
as long as the indices and hands are BLACK....matte black would be even better...with a glossy dial


----------



## thomas1888 (Jan 4, 2019)

Gimme gimme gimme that Tiffany dial!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

thomas1888 said:


> Gimme gimme gimme that Tiffany dial!


Is that to the tune of ABBA?


----------



## billa84 (Feb 8, 2019)

I will buy the hell out of the turquoise model, give us 37mm - 38mm size.

@sanmartinwatch, hope once free up from 11.11 sales orders, you will have this proposed to your design team, then production unit and finally out on the market to us


----------



## ChocolateSKX (Jan 22, 2017)

Glugplane said:


> SM,
> 
> You are on the verge of creating a perfect watch. You have so many amazing elements, they just need to be tweaked ever so slightly and put together.
> 
> ...


Yes but with actual good juicy lume


Glugplane said:


> SM,
> 
> You are on the verge of creating a perfect watch. You have so many amazing elements, they just need to be tweaked ever so slightly and put together.
> 
> ...


Yes but with juicy lume


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

My wife is all about this project and I suspect a lot of women would like the sizes as stated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monaco_watch (Oct 25, 2021)

Same here! Love the concept.
As much as I love my mechanical movements, I would love to see a VH31 quartz in this. At 4 ticks per second, it gives the feeling of a mechanical with the accuracy and grab-and-go capabilities of a quartz. This would make it the ultimate daily watch for both myself or my wife IMO


----------



## Bradley_RTR (Apr 25, 2021)

Can we see the Tiffany model with gold gilt? I'm genuinely curious to see if that would work.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Bradley_RTR said:


> Can we see the Tiffany model with gold gilt? I'm genuinely curious to see if that would work.


I think a dark green and gilt would look phenomenal, but I’m curious to see what light blue and gilt would look like as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

@Bradley_RTR @Mr_Finer_Things 

Green and gilt is choice, the tiffany and gilt is interesting, but I'm not too sure it works. Great suggestions!


----------



## Philumi (Feb 26, 2019)

@*Glugplane I actually think that both work. Those are the watches SM should have made in the first place. *


----------



## cosmin popa (Aug 26, 2021)

Gilt details will do fine with blue. Not spark. Navy blue.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Glugplane said:


> @Bradley_RTR @Mr_Finer_Things
> 
> Green and gilt is choice, the tiffany and gilt is interesting, but I'm not too sure it works. Great suggestions!
> 
> View attachment 16288294


@Glugplane as always your renders are amazing! Green and gold


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

....Martin san just buggered it up with a bud thong 🤪 hand : (
This is such an disappointment 😞 after all this 😪 guess no san martin for me then 😒


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Ot1S said:


> ....Martin san just buggered it up with a bud thong  hand : (
> This is such an disappointment  after all this  guess no san martin for me then


Sorry… what?


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> Sorry… what?


Butt thong hand or Mercedes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchy Watch (Dec 31, 2021)

Glugplane said:


> SM,
> 
> You are on the verge of creating a perfect watch. You have so many amazing elements, they just need to be tweaked ever so slightly and put together.
> 
> ...











Bought this one nearly new for a bargain price. It is has a very accurate PT5000 movement, and is finished so well


----------



## GoTribe (May 10, 2019)

Watchy Watch said:


> View attachment 16334188
> 
> Bought this one nearly new for a bargain price. It is has a very accurate PT5000 movement, and is finished so well


What model is this? Pick it up from exchange or a site?


----------



## Leandro_MRE (Aug 5, 2020)

Glugplane said:


> @Bradley_RTR @Mr_Finer_Things
> 
> Green and gilt is choice, the tiffany and gilt is interesting, but I'm not too sure it works. Great suggestions!
> 
> View attachment 16288294


I would buy the blue one. The Green one, to work, should have a textured dial


----------



## Mfombe (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Mfombe (Jan 5, 2022)

Mfombe said:


> View attachment 16343692


Fingers crossed! Looks like they may soon make this.


----------



## Birchgrove (Nov 12, 2011)

Mfombe said:


> View attachment 16343692


I´ll have one of each please!


----------



## Leandro_MRE (Aug 5, 2020)

Glugplane said:


> @Bradley_RTR @Mr_Finer_Things
> 
> Green and gilt is choice, the tiffany and gilt is interesting, but I'm not too sure it works. Great suggestions!
> 
> View attachment 16288294


If San Martin make this with printed logo I think it would be a killer. And a 38-39mm option, not only 36.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Leandro_MRE said:


> If San Martin make this with printed logo I think it would be a killer. And a 38-39mm option, not only 36.


If @sanmartinwatch sees this: I and many others really, really want a 38mm version of this!

But as the original post was created to communicate: if you make a 38mm version, it needs to have a larger dial (30-31mm), or a chapter ring, to maintain the right proportions. 

This is crucial. 

It can’t just be a thicker bezel and thicker steel rehaut with the same size 28.5mm dial that’s in the 36mm case. That will ruin it.


----------



## Bradley_RTR (Apr 25, 2021)

Still waiting for SM to wake up to this... or someone else to.


----------



## Mfombe (Jan 5, 2022)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ChineseWatches/comments/s8h0lo

Will soon be released with bracelet and Tiffany blue dial. Hands seem a little off and dislike logo but it’s a start.


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

Mfombe said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ChineseWatches/comments/s8h0lo
> 
> Will soon be released with bracelet and Tiffany blue dial. Hands seem a little off and dislike logo but it’s a start.


Definitely a start! With SMs new 36 Explorer just released, I feel like theirs is just on the horizon 🤞🏻


----------



## Raggycptl (Jan 7, 2014)

Mfombe said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ChineseWatches/comments/s8h0lo
> 
> Will soon be released with bracelet and Tiffany blue dial. Hands seem a little off and dislike logo but it’s a start.


Apparantly a no-logo version coming after Chinese New Year


----------



## Philumi (Feb 26, 2019)

They already got their new 36mm case now, with redefined proportions. A simple dial and hand swap to what @Glugplane is suggesting and we got a perfect watch. But please, for the love of god @sanmartinwatch give us some glossy dials! Nearly every SM watch by nowhas a matte dial. I can't say enough how much a glossy dial lifts the looks of a watch.


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

Philumi said:


> They already got their new 36mm case now, with redefined proportions. A simple dial and hand swap to what @Glugplane is suggesting and we got a perfect watch. But please, for the love of god @sanmartinwatch give us some glossy dials! Nearly every SM watch by nowhas a matte dial. I can't say enough how much a glossy dial lifts the looks of a watch.


Agreed! Glossy dials for sure! It would top off the look, and feel really elevated. @sanmartinwatch


----------



## blackdog1101 (12 mo ago)

This would be great. I’ve admired the 36mm Explorer but would jump on a 38mm with the PT5000 movement.


----------



## Bradley_RTR (Apr 25, 2021)

Looks pretty close....


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

Bradley_RTR said:


> Looks pretty close....
> 
> View attachment 16438712


Definitely! I think it might scratch the itch for now, but I'll hold out for the reviews


----------



## King-of-Riva (Feb 13, 2008)

Glugplane said:


> You got me thinking. Hex hands? Could even line up with their logo at 12. Gives it its own spin. Lots of different shapes going on though.
> 
> View attachment 16182678


These designs are absolute genius imo...a REAL brand identity for San Martin and elevates it above a generic Rolex clone.

These combined with a "Hexawaffle" dial would be _chefs kiss_

@sanmartinwatch if you are watching take notes!


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

King-of-Riva said:


> These designs are absolute genius imo...a REAL brand identity for San Martin and elevates it above a generic Rolex clone.
> 
> These combined with a "Hexawaffle" dial would be _chefs kiss_
> 
> @sanmartinwatch if you are watching take notes!


Pagani Design is taking notes and input from Reddit. Seems like they’re intent on bettering their lineup. SM seems more intent to do what they want without much community input IMO which is a shame. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradley_RTR (Apr 25, 2021)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> SM seems more intent to do what they want without much community input IMO which is a shame.


Or in spite of community feedback. 

The way they continue to pump out male endinks and the old stock $ crown design on revised editions of old watches just maddens me.


----------



## Monaco_watch (Oct 25, 2021)

I think we need to be fair. They have shown many signs of trying to adopt consistent branding (yes, it is not always constant).
From a business prospective, they are likely ordering a batch of 10000 $ sign crowns to reach economical piece prices. You can’t always afford to scrap all parts, thus implementing it „strategically“ to reduce part inventory.
Were they to scrap them, the cost need to be absorbed & recooperated somehow. Are you willing to pay more? Plus, let us be honest. We’re a very selective and likely minority of their customer profile. Is that $ crown terribly impacting sales? If not, then sell product, reducing stock and improve on future models.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Bradley_RTR said:


> Or in spite of community feedback.


Or they know something we don't know...


----------



## Bradley_RTR (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Bradley_RTR (Apr 25, 2021)

Side by side with Glulgplane's art, for those curious to know how they compare.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Hopefully the lume matches better in person. Seems to be a trend of it being off hands vs markers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Curious to see if there are other colors. The gilt one would be irresistible 😜


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Hopefully the lume matches better in person. Seems to be a trend of it being off hands vs markers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. FWIW, my new 3,6,9 explorers lume matches perfectly. hopefully it's just the studio lighting playing tricks.

also, for anyone reading this...the one thing I "dislike" about the explorer is the applied logo..in some lighting it looks great, but if I were to do it again, I would have sprung for a custom dial and just had the hex logo printed on.

Also, a little disappointed they aren't using black surrounds for the hands and indices. hopefully the white dialed one (if they have one) will do that. would look awesome.


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

......well that's it my new years resolution is now officially crushed.......

The plan was buy "only " two watches.....aaaaaand this will very likely be number 3!!!.... But if this would be available in every color imageable......I will have a Hard time choosing. Like Red,Yellow, Orange, Pink.... or what about 4 quarters top left Red top right Yellow bottom right Green bottom left Yellow....Ala Ethiopian flag for the summer time.
Anyway nice to see this new edition and if Martin San sells a lot The OP should get a free watch of his favorite color.


----------



## Philumi (Feb 26, 2019)

I hope San Martin will do their new 37mm BB hommage with a glossy black dial. Or any glossy color. I cant see those matte dials anymore.


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> Agreed. FWIW, my new 3,6,9 explorers lume matches perfectly. hopefully it's just the studio lighting playing tricks.
> 
> also, for anyone reading this...the one thing I "dislike" about the explorer is the applied logo..in some lighting it looks great, but if I were to do it again, I would have sprung for a custom dial and just had the hex logo printed on.
> 
> Also, a little disappointed they aren't using black surrounds for the hands and indices. hopefully the white dialed one (if they have one) will do that. would look awesome.


I'm with you on all points. Printed logo for sure, seems like we'll have to spring for that.  But, Is it more to just get their logo printed? Since it isn't really "custom" per se. Kind of like asking for the pervious buckle with more adjustment.

Shame about the black details, but like you said, hopefully they have that in some other places. The white or the black gilt version would be my pick.

Hard to tell from the photo, but I'm praying that it has glossy dials.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Glugplane said:


> Agreed! Glossy dials for sure! It would top off the look, and feel really elevated. @sanmartinwatch


Received, thank you for your feedback, we are considering some glossy dials on the new designs now.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

sanmartinwatch said:


> Received, thank you for your feedback, we are considering some glossy dials on the new designs now.


Sweet! White glossy dial, black outlined indices and hands please!!


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

@sanmartinwatch

I'm not sure if there is time to adjust this for your launch. But, maybe it could be a rolling change. I mocked up the SN021-G-B2 with the black PVD details on the dial instead of Stainless Steel, (and the printed logo oc) as was the original intent, and I have to say, it makes it look like a really exceptional piece. Pagani design is doing it this way, but their proportions are always off. If YOU did this.....it would be an absolute stunner!

I also modified the Lume color so it was consistent. Hopefully that's how it will be in real life.

I don't want to put this here as a deterrent for anyone to avoid purchasing it as it is now.... its just always fun to see what it could potentially be. 😁


----------



## Foxthemulder (Oct 21, 2021)

@sanmartinwatch 

I completely agree with @Glugplane 's comment above.
This will also make the watch "different" than the *SN0021-G, SN0021-G-B1 and SN0021-G-A2*
It's beneficial for San Martin's business, so that people don't feel like they have two or more watches that look very similar.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Let me tell you a very good news, the style that everyone hopes will meet with you soon


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

sanmartinwatch said:


> Let me tell you a very good news, the style that everyone hopes will meet with you soon


That's great news!


----------



## Mfombe (Jan 5, 2022)

sanmartinwatch said:


> Let me tell you a very good news, the style that everyone hopes will meet with you soon


Please don’t let us down!


----------



## Mfombe (Jan 5, 2022)

Hands and dial indices with matching lume and printed logo please (photos from Reddit)


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

I think it looks very good but still hoping for a gilt version 😄


----------



## Philumi (Feb 26, 2019)

I think I'm gonna buy it as it is, but I'll buy another one as soon as anything with a glossy dial is available. The last complaint would be the clasp, but we can buy that seperatly.


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

Alex_B. said:


> I think it looks very good but still hoping for a gilt version 😄


Hello my fellow gilt friend, with you 100%. I know they need to start with their bread and butter....but

I couldn't help myself. This would have me drooling. Even with the applied logo.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Glugplane said:


> Hello my fellow gilt friend, with you 100%. I know they need to start with their bread and butter....but
> 
> I couldn't help myself. This would have me drooling. Even with the applied logo.
> 
> View attachment 16476919


I’d prefer it printed on this one but indeed even with the applied logo that’d be hard to resist 😄😋

You have great skills in showing what it could be! 😃


----------



## Philumi (Feb 26, 2019)

Glugplane said:


> Hello my fellow gilt friend, with you 100%. I know they need to start with their bread and butter....but
> 
> I couldn't help myself. This would have me drooling. Even with the applied logo.
> 
> View attachment 16476919


Oh ****, this with a glossy dial would be THE perfect watch for me, like for real, I wouldn't change anything. The gold applied logo looks dope. This looks better than a BB36 in my eyes.


----------



## DouglasLojta (10 mo ago)

I personally would love the watch with a classic navy blue dial, glossy or matte. Would be the ideal daily watch for me; keep them coming San Martin, you´re doing a great job!


----------



## skspectre (Feb 22, 2015)

Glugplane said:


> Hello my fellow gilt friend, with you 100%. I know they need to start with their bread and butter....but
> 
> I couldn't help myself. This would have me drooling. Even with the applied logo.
> 
> View attachment 16476919


Really like the gilt dial!


----------



## Mfombe (Jan 5, 2022)

Look what appeared today - 321.54US $ 31% OFF|San Martin 36mm Explorer Watch For Men Wrist Watches Self Winding Relogio Automático Sapphire Sport Climbing Snowflake 10Bar| | - AliExpress


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Mfombe said:


> Look what appeared today - 321.54US $ 31% OFF|San Martin 36mm Explorer Watch For Men Wrist Watches Self Winding Relogio Automático Sapphire Sport Climbing Snowflake 10Bar| | - AliExpress


I wouldn’t buy it from this store based on they only have renders and state it’s 39mm in the specification. I take it though the official SM store will have these models very soon and that is great news! 😃


----------



## Bradley_RTR (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

Mfombe said:


> Look what appeared today - 321.54US $ 31% OFF|San Martin 36mm Explorer Watch For Men Wrist Watches Self Winding Relogio Automático Sapphire Sport Climbing Snowflake 10Bar| | - AliExpress












YOOOOOOO


----------



## Foxthemulder (Oct 21, 2021)

It's not on the SM Official Store, nor on the Taobao Store (where they usually show stuff in advance), so be wary !
I really hope it's true 🤞 !!


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Glugplane said:


> View attachment 16527523
> 
> 
> YOOOOOOO


I hope they’re giving you one for the time and effort you put into this.
@sanmartinwatch could you make that happen?


----------



## Philumi (Feb 26, 2019)

The "Sanmartin Store" is from San Martin themselves. They usually release new watches there first. I bought there before, it's legit and 100% from SM themselves, they promoted it as their second store a while back.


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

Wow! That green is looking fantastic!


----------



## Philumi (Feb 26, 2019)

I wish they made black glossy aswell, I don't get why they didn't, but the glossy blue and green look amazing, they gonna be great.


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

Alex_B. said:


> I hope they’re giving you one for the time and effort you put into this.
> @sanmartinwatch could you make that happen?


I wouldn't object


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

Philumi said:


> I wish they made black glossy aswell, I don't get why they didn't, but the glossy blue and green look amazing, they gonna be great.


I'm assuming since they had stock of the matte black already from the initial release. But, would be great to see at some point


----------



## Philumi (Feb 26, 2019)

I also support the idea of @Glugplane getting a free watch for his Designs. 

@sanmartinwatch


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Alex_B. said:


> I wouldn’t buy it from this store based on they only have renders and state it’s 39mm in the specification. I take it though the official SM store will have these models very soon and that is great news! 😃


Sir, it is named 36mm, and its actual size is 37mm.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Foxthemulder said:


> It's not on the SM Official Store, nor on the Taobao Store (where they usually show stuff in advance), so be wary !
> I really hope it's true 🤞 !!


We Accessories Store, SanMartin Store and San Martin Official Store all belong to San MartinWatch Brand, and are located at its headquarter. We share the same office, but just 3 different stores.


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

....any chance of a Red an/or Yellow dial variation?????
Or Orange???


----------



## Raggycptl (Jan 7, 2014)

OMG OMG OMG


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradley_RTR (Apr 25, 2021)

Sure wish it was 20mm with drilled lugs.


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

And I wish it would have a Tudor-style case instead of a RLX-style case.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Wow. Props to Liao for seeing a fan design and a few months later, you can buy them. 

This thread has some clear pics








🔥 New Arrivals ‖ Some real pics of our new arrival...


SN0021B-3 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004083569890.html Code: 4K4FUM7B29NK Expire Date: 04/04/2022 11:59 PMPDT If if any interest, welcome to get more details with our store staff. You can also dm me for any help.🥰 ❤[Watch Details] Model: SN0021B-3 Movement: PT5000 / SW200 [Automatic...




www.watchuseek.com





If it was 38mm/20mm, and had NHxx or Miyota90xx options, rather than 37/19 (mostly 19mm is annoying) and PT5000/SW; I'd absolutely get one. As is now, they look amazing, but have an excuse to not pull the trigger


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Wow. Props to Liao for seeing a fan design and a few months later, you can buy them.
> 
> This thread has some clear pics
> 
> ...


So glad they did this!

I think that 19 mm band width is a typo. Its looks like the same case as the regular SN0021-G-B2. Just this is the B3. So it should only be a dial update.

And the photos are misleading. I had asked if they could send some photos and it looks like they just cased up the dials with what was on hand to show us how it'll look sooner. The Green Dial seems like its in there original 37mm with that wider bezel and lugs, the SN0021-A case, unless that's just camera distortion. And none of these handsets are capped. Which the renders on the listing show they have, and the B2 has

This is just a quick visualization for us to see it a little better. I don't have any doubt they will deliver on this.

I'm personally going to just wait for the Official store listing where there will hopefully be some more final assembly photos.


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

Bradley_RTR said:


> Sure wish it was 20mm with drilled lugs.


Should be the same case as the SN0021-B2 which has 20mm lugs. I think that's just a typo


----------



## Newnice (Apr 7, 2019)

Is this a homage to a specific model? Or is it an original creation that references some design elements found in other brands?


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks like a Rolex Explorer case with Tudor snowflake hands and BB36 markers. But, you get a light blue or green enamel dial option, and a top hat crystal. So, not trying to pass itself off as a BB36. Pretty close, but... homage. Or as SM would say "semi-original." (Is that like the "New Originals?") Anyway, I like the light blue. Not jumping on the "Tiffany" bandwagon, blue just happens to be my favorite color. I almost bought a V2 (?) the last one with the thinner bezel, top hat but I think matte dial and the applied hex. I like this even better and am probably going to bite the bullet and shell out $300 for a San Martin. Which, considering the quality of my first San Martin (the pencil-hands Rollie homage with the rivet bracelet) and the fact that pretty much all my other micros (save my Precista) were made in China, I have no problem with.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Ot1S said:


> ....any chance of a Red an/or Yellow dial variation?????
> Or Orange???


Sorry for no plan yet.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Glugplane said:


> Should be the same case as the SN0021-B2 which has 20mm lugs. I think that's just a typo


It is with a 19mm lugs. For the final assembly watch, please refer to this photo. Later, we will post more out.😊


----------



## Philumi (Feb 26, 2019)

@sanmartinwatch How does it come, that this case is bit different than your recent 37mm releases? Is the case from a different manufacturer? I'm just curious!


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

Philumi said:


> @sanmartinwatch How does it come, that this case is bit different than your recent 37mm releases? Is the case from a different manufacturer? I'm just curious!


Yeah, I'm genuinely curious why this wasn't just a dial color change.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Philumi said:


> @sanmartinwatch How does it come, that this case is bit different than your recent 37mm releases? Is the case from a different manufacturer? I'm just curious!





Glugplane said:


> Yeah, I'm genuinely curious why this wasn't just a dial color change.


Sir, compared to the older 021B-1 and B-2, the new 021B-3 will have a different longer lug (About 45.8mm) and lug width (19mm), which we think these changes will make the whole proportion more harmonious and visual effect more perfect. 😊


----------



## Philumi (Feb 26, 2019)

sanmartinwatch said:


> Sir, compared to the older 021B-1 and B-2, the new 021B-3 will have a different longer lug (About 45.8mm) and lug width (19mm), which we think these changes will make the whole proportion more harmonious and visual effect more perfect. 😊


I honestly think making the lugs longer isn't the way to go. I think close to 47mm lug to lug is a bit much for a 37mm piece. It should be closer to 44-45mm, but that is only my opinion.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

I’ll take proper lug to case width ratio that creates nice proportions over a “convenient” lug width any day. I think the confusion on specs upon initial launch is going to frustrate people more than anything. Tease the watch, show QC pics and assembly but wait until everything is certain before listing them for sale IMO. It will help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeapSecurity (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm still debating between this black gilt model and the black 36mm applied explorer as my only san martin. I've always wanted an explorer but this thing is so nice. I already have a dresskx which kind of fills that bb36 role.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I think the longer lugs look great. Vintage vibe plus makes it a bit nicer as small 36-37mm watches 

19mm is probably aesthetically a bit more pleasing, but it is impractical for watch fans with nice 20mm straps. I would want to put one of these on one of my 20mm goat or suede


----------



## Philumi (Feb 26, 2019)

Rolex is doing 20mm and way shorter lugs on their 36mm pieces which are one of the most popular designs out there, proofen over decades. 
Don't try to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

45.8mm lug to lug makes me actually consider it despite the small 36mm size. But yeah 19mm isn't very practical.
But still, these genuinely look better than the actual Tudor BB36 to me 🤔


----------



## Cetautomatix (Nov 23, 2021)

john_marston said:


> But still, these genuinely look better than the actual Tudor BB36 to me 🤔


I think the bezel is slimmer, allowing the dial to be slightly bigger and look less crammed.
Or maybe the hands and indices are smaller.
Anyway, it looks better to me too.


----------



## tofuowner (10 mo ago)

While we're at it, can I suggest adding gilt applied indices to the explorer version?

& matching the logo to also be gilt?


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

I would buy the OP design in a second. Please make it.


----------



## Kingjackpine (9 mo ago)

Any chance we'll get a black glossy dial with white markers as in the B-2? I'd be in love.


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

There must be a better way to solve this end piece. I know female end links were requested and its wonderful that they are doing them, but there is something off about this integration. I think its the way the center juts up next to the case and the shape of the center link that attaches to the end piece itself. 

Does this bother anyone else like it does me? With the improvements that SM keep making to this model, I feel this should be the next step.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Philumi said:


> I honestly think making the lugs longer isn't the way to go. I think close to 47mm lug to lug is a bit much for a 37mm piece. It should be closer to 44-45mm, but that is only my opinion.


I think there is some confusion....not sure why they said that.
I just measured my 3,6,9 applied explorer SN021 V2 (with 20mm lugs) as well as my new gilt Snowflake (with 19mm lugs) and the Lug to Lug is unchanged at 45.7mm


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Glugplane said:


> There must be a better way to solve this end piece. I know female end links were requested and its wonderful that they are doing them, but there is something off about this integration. I think its the way the center juts up next to the case and the shape of the center link that attaches to the end piece itself.
> 
> Does this bother anyone else like it does me? With the improvements that SM keep making to this model, I feel this should be the next step.


it looks funny in pictures, but honestly, when on wrist, it looks fine to me...never othered me once.


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> it looks funny in pictures, but honestly, when on wrist, it looks fine to me...never othered me once.
> View attachment 16596695


I'm still waiting for mine, so I guess I'll get a better sense in person. Apparently its been Departing Country of Origin for 11 days now smh.

Maybe its just from seeing it SO close up in photos that it looks off.

I'm glad everyone is liking it so far though, The Ali orders are flying.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

It looks odd indeed in those micro pictures. In real life it will be fine. Actually I'm happy they spent the extra effort to add that detail.


----------



## Philumi (Feb 26, 2019)

In think so aswell. Is was worried on my first SM with that small detail but in reality it just works.


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

Glugplane said:


> ...Maybe its just from seeing it SO close up in photos that it looks off. ...


The pics show the bracelet being pulled (pretty much) straight away from the watch/endlink, which is not how it wears, at least on my wrist, which is more down.
That could account for it looking weird.


----------



## sprite1275 (Dec 27, 2015)

would love to see a grand seiko with 44gs case homage. Dark blue dial or champagne dial.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Make this, with the SM name written in cursive. No hexagon.


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Make this, with the SM name written in cursive. No hexagon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16617483


I agree. In fact they could do most of the Longines Heritage line as far as I'm concerned 
I also agree on the cursive branding. I'm not a big fan of the hexagone at all.
But even worse the applied hexagone is too intrusive and damages the dial balance. It's big, loud, heavy, and too much in your face. I would have bought an SM BB36 (SN021B-2) if it wouldn't be for the hex applied logo (choices are only applied hex or sterile, and the sterile dial is too empty to my taste). I know that I could personalise the dial but I have then to enter a full new process of ordering a different product (dial modification) then corresponding with the seller to indicate on which watch I want it, then design/create a new logo (in vector graphics I suppose) then to communicate with SM to make sure they understood what I mean, and so on. I don't want to do that.
San Martin, please hear me. No more applied hex logo (at least for me, printed is ok)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SebM said:


> I agree. In fact they could do most of the Longines Heritage line as far as I'm concerned
> I also agree on the cursive branding. I'm not a big fan of the hexagone at all.
> *But even worse the applied hexagone is too intrusive and damages the dial balance. It's big, loud, heavy, and too much in your face.* I would have bought an SM BB36 (SN021B-2) if it wouldn't be for the hex applied logo (choices are only applied hex or sterile, and the sterile dial is too empty to my taste). I know that I could personalise the dial but I have then to enter a full new process of ordering a different product (dial modification) then corresponding with the seller to indicate on which watch I want it, then design/create a new logo (in vector graphics I suppose) then to communicate with SM to make sure they understood what I mean, and so on. I don't want to do that.
> San Martin, please hear me. No more applied hex logo (at least for me, printed is ok)


OMG!!!
It's like we are one same soul in two bodies!!! 
While some (minority it seems) have said they too dislike the hex logo, NOBODY so far has spoken those exact words except me! 

We must meet asap, and bicephalicly plan our world domination, for the sake of all humanity, to save them from their poor judgment.


----------



## Leandro_MRE (Aug 5, 2020)

I would love to make asome suggestions: 

First, open caseback, to show the movement. If possible, decorate it even more. 
Second, no screw down crown. Make it 100M or 50M WR.
Anda some color schemes: light blue with white subdials and a black ceramic bezel. Black hands. 
Sunburst blue dial with red details and black subdial.


----------



## Glugplane (Oct 15, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Make this, with the SM name written in cursive. No hexagon.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16617483


I dig this. Here's a mock up.

I used their case from the recent dress watch they released. Easier to just make a dial. I did a version with what you suggested (used the leather since it was there)....and then shamelessly used my logo suggestion from your thread and did an interpretation with ever so slight modifications to it. Just to make it a little different.

What do you think? Personally.....I think C is pretty sick


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Glugplane said:


> I dig this. Here's a mock up.
> 
> I used their case from the recent dress watch they released. Easier to just make a dial. I did a version with what you suggested (used the leather since it was there)....and then shamelessly used my logo suggestion from your thread and did an interpretation with ever so slight modifications to it. Just to make it a little different.
> 
> ...


Great job!! I lub lub lub lub lub lub lub lub lub it !!!!
Mr Liao must make this TOOT SWEET!!! All of them. As they are.
And charge $190.... since no bezel, amiright?


----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Glugplane said:


> I dig this. Here's a mock up.
> 
> I used their case from the recent dress watch they released. Easier to just make a dial. I did a version with what you suggested (used the leather since it was there)....and then shamelessly used my logo suggestion from your thread and did an interpretation with ever so slight modifications to it. Just to make it a little different.
> 
> ...


Where can I order it? I take model B please. It's $190 like Chronopolis confirmed, right?
I like this logo a lot more than the "real one".


----------



## Leandro_MRE (Aug 5, 2020)

SUGGESTION: Transparent caseback, decorated movement.



Glugplane said:


> I dig this. Here's a mock up.
> 
> I used their case from the recent dress watch they released. Easier to just make a dial. I did a version with what you suggested (used the leather since it was there)....and then shamelessly used my logo suggestion from your thread and did an interpretation with ever so slight modifications to it. Just to make it a little different.
> 
> What do you think? Personally.....I think C is pretty sick


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

They didn't release this exact model, but they are releasing one that is darn close in 37mm. 



https://ae04.alicdn.com/kf/A530ca6086dc343c5a221f218a84d9851p.jpg




https://ae04.alicdn.com/kf/A61203907870745bc8df7de2ee3451e742.jpg


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Glugplane said:


> What do you think? Personally.....I think C is pretty sick
> 
> View attachment 16620504​



Yes, it is! All I'd add is chamfered lugs and call it a hit.


----------



## Relojeros (Sep 13, 2021)

Glugplane said:


> I dig this. Here's a mock up.
> 
> I used their case from the recent dress watch they released. Easier to just make a dial. I did a version with what you suggested (used the leather since it was there)....and then shamelessly used my logo suggestion from your thread and did an interpretation with ever so slight modifications to it. Just to make it a little different.
> 
> ...


The new logo suggestion is great! Never really liked the crammed letters inside the hexagon much. This one is more classy and maintains the hexagonal shape. I hope they get to embrace it. I will get a B and a C.


----------



## Greelycl (Apr 17, 2020)

sanmartinwatch said:


> Sorry for no plan yet.


+1 vote for the yellow!


----------

